# Texas Holey Rock



## ianstuart832012 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys, do you all know anywhere I can get some Texas Holey Rock for a decent price anywhere within a 3 hour radius of Louisville, KY or Pensacola, FL? I would also be open to ordering them online from people.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If you don't mind the shipping costs, you can look at online auction sites.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks for the pm inastuart.


----------



## biochemist (Oct 31, 2012)

Can u shoot that info over to me as we'll. thanks


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

There used to be a guy up in Cincinnati that got it by the semi-truck loads and posted it on Craigslist for like $1+ a lb or something but I havent seen the ad anymore lately.


----------



## ianstuart832012 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hock said:


> There used to be a guy up in Cincinnati that got it by the semi-truck loads and posted it on Craigslist for like $1+ a lb or something but I havent seen the ad anymore lately.


Yea the guy in Cincinnati that I get it from gets it by the semi-load. His ads are still up.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

ianstuart832012 said:


> Hock said:
> 
> 
> > There used to be a guy up in Cincinnati that got it by the semi-truck loads and posted it on Craigslist for like $1+ a lb or something but I havent seen the ad anymore lately.
> ...


If you could, PM a link to his ad because I cant find it anymore.


----------

